# want help picking a new sig to buy



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

i got the sig p6 and i want another one after only having my p6 for a week i need two hahaha i will be carrying it sometimes and shooting it 3 times a week about give me some ideas of another great sig to buy


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Depends on whether you want a full-size or stay compact. Since you'll be carrying, I'd probably go with a P229R. There are different P229 models so you'll have some difficult choices to make. Selecting a P229 class all depends on your budget - Equinox, Two-Tone, Elite Series, and the standard plain-Jane with or without a tactical rail.

Personally, I love the balanced feel of the P228, followed by the P226 & P229. The P229 and the P226 are a bit more versatile with being able to swap barrels, going from .40S&W to .357 SIG. And if you want to go .9mm just get a Bar-Sto .9mm semi drop-in barrel and mags for even more versatility.


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Try the P239 I just order one and will be using it as my EDC. I got this one in 40S&W They said it will take 30 days to get, but hoping it will be sooner.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

it all depends on what you want from the new SIG..you already have a compact SIG..If you want another compact get the 229 of any variation you like (check their website)..If you want a full size get the P226. I have one and it is awsome. You decide what you want in size and SIG has it for you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Any Sig Sauer would be a good choice. The 229's are a little smaller and pretty easy to conceal.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Any Sig Sauer would be a good choice. The 229's are a little smaller and *pretty easy to conceal.*


+1 there. I find I can conceal my 229 as easy, if not easier, than my XD9SC that I had.



Mike_E said:


> Selecting a P229 class all depends on your budget - Equinox, Two-Tone, Elite Series, and the standard plain-Jane with or without a tactical rail.


I'm crushed. You forgot my baby; the P229 SAS Gen 2! :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You know I had been thinking about a 220 for my next Sig but all the these people getting a P6/225 really makes me want one. I got to handle one a while back when a friend of one got one at a gun show. I really like a single stack 45 being my 1911 history and I have no concerns about the added capacity. I can carry an Extra mag and if I couldn't get it done with that I got a bigger problem on my hands than an ammo shortage. :smt042:axe:


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> I'm crushed. You forgot my baby; the P229 SAS Gen 2! :smt022


:anim_lol: Sorry Todd...thanks. I did forget the SAS...now that's one I had an opportunity to pick up and let slip away. I waited a day too late and lost out on a great deal.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You know I had been thinking about a 220 for my next Sig but all the these people getting a P6/225 really makes me want one. I got to handle one a while back when a friend of one got one at a gun show. I really like a single stack 45 being my 1911 history and I have no concerns about the added capacity. I can carry an Extra mag and if I couldn't get it done with that I got a bigger problem on my hands than an ammo shortage. :smt042:axe:


Can't go wrong with the older P220. I have the P220R ST and haven't had any issues with extraction problems that people have been reporting. Feels solid in my hand though a little heavy. I actually prefer my SIG 1911 Stainless a little more than the P220R.

Better hurry on the P6, the inventory is drying up. The price is great if you keep it as-is. Hate the double-action and the sights need to be either painted or replaced. Mag replacement cost is outrageous though.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike_E said:


> :anim_lol: Sorry Todd...thanks. I did forget the SAS...now that's one I had an opportunity to pick up and let slip away. I waited a day too late and lost out on a great deal.


Must have been a coping mechanism for missing out on a great gun and you were suppressing the memory. :smt033


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You know I had been thinking about a 220 for my next Sig but all the these people getting a P6/225 really makes me want one. I got to handle one a while back when a friend of one got one at a gun show. I really like a single stack 45 being my 1911 history and I have no concerns about the added capacity. I can carry an Extra mag and if I couldn't get it done with that I got a bigger problem on my hands than an ammo shortage. :smt042:axe:


Hey DevilJohnson, I am having exactly the same urge..After reading about the p6, I went on and searched more about the gun..and now I just feel that I have to have one of those in my collection..A single stacked mag in 9 mm is just so tempting..However, I am saving for a P229 Elite to compliment my P226..And everytime I get the urge to buy a p6, I look at the picture of the P229 and talk myself to wait till I reach my saving goal.. Uuuhhhh..!! After I used my SIG P226 last week in a mini IDPA and I am dreaming of more SIGS..


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am partial to the ELITE's, love that beaver tail.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

oak1971 said:


> I am partial to the ELITE's, love that beaver tail.


The beaver tail is sweet. I was initially going to get the Elite, but the cost, wait time, and some of the features of the SAS Gen 2 swayed me that way. I still wouldn't mind getting a 226 Elite some day fora range gun. So many guns to get, so little money. :smt022


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Todd said:


> So many guns to get, so little money. :smt022


I read that Tod and I know what this means..I am living it everytime I see a nice gun.:smt088


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> The beaver tail is sweet. I was initially going to get the Elite, but the cost, wait time, and some of the features of the SAS Gen 2 swayed me that way. I still wouldn't mind getting a 226 Elite some day fora range gun. So many guns to get, so little money. :smt022


I know what you mean. I bought those before I lost my job and now I can't complete my set. I wanted a 229 elite stainless too. Argh. 2 out of 3 aint bad.:mrgreen:


----------

